# flat box handle lengths



## cedartaper (Jun 14, 2015)

ok ya'll......looking to get my first set of boxes. I know what brand and sizes but am wondering what length of handle you guys use. Most of my stuff is 8' ceilings. Do also do 12' standups too. I'm about 5'-10" if that helps. Thanks guys.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

If you get an extender handle, and a short DM handle or the new wizard from TT you should be set for what ever comes your way. Once you use a short handle on the walls you will not want to use a full length handle again.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

gazman said:


> Once you use a short handle on the walls you will not want to use a full length handle again.



I always thought that too, But I showed kiwiman my dm shorty and the wizard, Then he showed me his Level 5 against the northstar and the level 5 is just a little bit shorter and he said this one does me. Nice little chunky handle that.

I ran the wizard again today with a 10box this time, Went real nice. Even did a seam above my head so that where the shortys come into there own.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

cedartaper said:


> ok ya'll......looking to get my first set of boxes. I know what brand and sizes but am wondering what length of handle you guys use. Most of my stuff is 8' ceilings. Do also do 12' standups too. I'm about 5'-10" if that helps. Thanks guys.


I'm right about your height. I've got one handle - an older Columbia extendable handle. Works good in hallways - can get it short enough so not hitting the opposite wall - and can still handle tall stuff. Eg. Was boxing 10'8" standups with it other day, and 250' on the undersides of 10'8" high bulkheads, from the floor - was using an 8" FatBoy for the 1st coat on bulkhead and for the standups. I was maxed out on the bulkheads but still was able to do it, although couldn't push all the mud out because of the bulkhead height. Btw, I box standups with it by 1st coming off the floor, then pulling down from whatever the height is that I can reach with the handle extended one notch. Then will do the standup tops off stilts.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

As an fyi, in case you didn't know: When you come off the floor while boxing standups and butt joints, have your handle in a 'shovel-like' position - handle a little less than level with the floor while the box is on the wall. Then lock your handle and pull the wheels of the box slightly off the wall before you start pulling up. Keep the wheels off the wall the whole way while you're pulling up, and try to keep them about the same distance off the wall. You'll find it much easier and can do a better job.

Btw, I like the newer Columbia extendables better than my old one. Wish mine would break enough so I could justify getting one. : )


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Doesn't read like you do 8' high flats, or do them too much, but I'll also mention you can box the 8' high off stilts with an extendable handle of the length of Columbia's. A 7 or 8" box can work. Anything wider and I like using my TT Power Assist boxes for some help.


----------



## GreatLakesTools (Feb 27, 2015)

Northstar extendable box handle is the best on the market. Very versatile. I can hook you up with a nice set of Northstar boxes if you are interested. New hinged door boxes open wide for easy clean up! Let me know what you are looking for!


----------

